# Text Krümmen



## skav (16. Januar 2002)

Hi, 
hab mal ein Problem...
Ich will einen Text krümmen und moechte dazu das Warp Text werkzeug benutzen, aber es sagt mir jedes mal :" Konnte die Anfrage nicht beantworten, weil Faux Fett in der Textebene benutzt wird"

Hat einer einen Rat?

Vielen Dank
skav


----------



## Sovok (16. Januar 2002)

was verstehst du unter dem warp text werkzeug?
ps6 bietet in der optionsleiste des textwerkzeugs eine "text krümmen" funktion an


----------



## skav (16. Januar 2002)

ja genau die ist das!
also wenn man das Text Werkzeug waehlt gibs oben ja das "Krümmungswerkzeug"


----------



## Sovok (16. Januar 2002)

bei welcher schriftart erscheint der error?


----------



## skav (17. Januar 2002)

irgendwie bei allen
auch bei den standart schriftarten wie verdana usw :/


----------



## NGen (17. Januar 2002)

funzt das nich auch mit 3D transform?
also da ne kugel über den text un dann
einfach hin un her rollen 

>me


----------



## skav (17. Januar 2002)

hm bissle kompliziert odeR?

wenns schon das kruemmungswerkzeug gibt dann muss das doch auch funktionieren...warum kann mir keiner helfen :/


----------



## NGen (17. Januar 2002)

*why?*

warum kompliziert? is doch easy..
besser als gar nix, wenn das andere ja nich funzt


----------



## Wolfsbein (10. November 2003)

Ich möchte das nochmal hochholen, weil es mich jetzt auch betrifft. Weiß jemand was? Merci.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. November 2003)

Hi,

Zitat Photoshop-Hilfe:
"Hinweis: Sie können keine Textebenen verkrümmen, die Faux Fett-Formatierung oder Schriften ohne Konturdaten enthalten (z. B. Bitmap-Schriften)."

Das dürfte alles sagen. Faux Fett ausmachen,
dann klappt's auch wieder mit der Nachbarin.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Ich spar mir jetzt mal das unfreundliche RTFM-Schild.


----------



## Sovok (10. November 2003)

:RTFM:


----------



## Wolfsbein (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sovok _
> *:RTFM:  *


Nun mal ganz ruhig. 
Ich habe es mit z.B. Arial oder Verdana, Times New Roman probiert. Und im ganz normalen Schnitt, also nicht fett o.ä. Deshalb frage ich ja.


----------



## Fey (14. November 2003)

Hi,

wenn du mal das Menü der Zeichenpalette öffnest findest du die Einstellungen Faux Fett und Faux Kursiv. Ich denke, das diese Punkte damit gemeint sind. Einfach mal Häkchen wegmachen, dann dürfte es gehen.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Wolfsbein (14. November 2003)

Danke. Das wars.


----------

